# DFW Area Train Show Jan 2013



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

This can be a good one. It is usually the same vendors that were in Ft.Worth back in November...I've been going to this one for the past 10 years.

http://www.dfwtrainshows.com/


----------



## Catwagon (Jul 2, 2012)

I'll sure be there.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

It's January 19-20. Doors open at 10 am.

I usually wear a PRR themed shirt.


----------



## Catwagon (Jul 2, 2012)

One more week!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

YEAH!!!! My Father in law will be there as well. Made the trip from Califonia to make it. I pick him and my MIL up on Tuesday at Union Station in Dallas. They will not fly unless they have too. They travel by train.


----------



## TrainTex (Jan 12, 2013)

I was not planning to go but we did Fort Worth last week and my 3 year old son keeps asking can we go to the show. so we might be there


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

This one is different than the one in Ft Worth last week. This will be private vendors, not manufactureres.


----------



## TrainTex (Jan 12, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> This one is different than the one in Ft Worth last week. This will be private vendors, not manufactureres.


Just curious is that better or worse?


----------



## TrainTex (Jan 12, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> This one is different than the one in Ft Worth last week. This will be private vendors, not manufactureres.


I think I might go seeing as it is difrent.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I like it better, as you can buy used stuff, or some NOS stuff. You really need to know how to haggle though, and some sellers think thier stuff, including old Bachmann and Tyco, is made of platinum and price accordingly. You can find good deals though. 

Two years ago, I bought a Western-Cullen-Hayes RR crossing bell for $50. After a clean and lube of the mechanicals, it operates very well.

I also bought a Rivarrosi UP 4-8-4 for $50. The guy wanted $100, but ut did not run well. I cleaned and lubed it, removing the grease that had a silly putty consistancy, and it ran beautifully, and very quiet. I sold it for $100.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

The show is great and the private seller's are wonderful to meet and spend time with.....also, great buys. In February we have another show just south of Houston....a one day show with layouts and both private and local sellers. The show is in Stafford, Texas.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I wish that was closer to me!!!!


----------



## TrainTex (Jan 12, 2013)

Carl said:


> The show is great and the private seller's are wonderful to meet and spend time with.....also, great buys. In February we have another show just south of Houston....a one day show with layouts and both private and local sellers. The show is in Stafford, Texas.


I am just starting out. I think the Houston trip will be to far at this stage.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Remember, it's best to start out with a small amount of good quality stuff, than to buy a bunch of junky stuff.

There are knowledgeable vendors that will gladly help you out. 

When I got back into the hobby 13 years ago, I started buying used Athearn Bluebox locomotives.


----------



## TrainTex (Jan 12, 2013)

Wow i showed up at 4 mi. After 10 and there was a line. I spent about 4 hr there. I loved it IMO it was far better than Fort worth show. Great day....


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I did not get there until noon. I did get an IHC PRR dual motored GG1 for $60 and six PRR passenger cars for $40 on Saturday. 

On Sunday I picked up an ATSF Locomotive maintenance manual for $15, covering GE and EMD locomotives, a Handlan Penn Lines tall globe lantern with Pennsylvania Lines embossed in the glass for $65. I also picked up a Penn Central Passenger car kit, all complete for $10. I also sold some 2 rail O stuff to the two rail O club.


----------



## TrainTex (Jan 12, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> I did not get there until noon. I did get an IHC PRR dual motored GG1 for $60 and six PRR passenger cars for $40 on Saturday.
> 
> On Sunday I picked up an ATSF Locomotive maintenance manual for $15, covering GE and EMD locomotives, a Handlan Penn Lines tall globe lantern with Pennsylvania Lines embossed in the glass for $65. I also picked up a Penn Central Passenger car kit, all complete for $10. I also sold some 2 rail O stuff to the two rail O club.


Wow sounds like you went crazy. Very cool


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Yeah!!! Except a lot of the pricing was new retail for old stuff, but there were some good buys.


----------



## TrainTex (Jan 12, 2013)

I thought thing were pricey. but I am new to this


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

They were priciy, but you had to dig for the good buys. Also, give them a low ball offer.


----------



## TrainTex (Jan 12, 2013)

What is next show locally?


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Here is the listing:

http://www.calicomeadows.com/cm149.000.htm


----------



## TrainTex (Jan 12, 2013)

rrgrassi said:


> Here is the listing:
> 
> http://www.calicomeadows.com/cm149.000.htm


Thank you


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Not many here, unfortunately. When I lived in California back in 2001 and 2002, there were lots of train shows at civic centers and county fairs. It was like one every two months.


----------

